# Water base



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Is there a way to make the Create x water based paint set up better? Seems it stays tacky and don't dry. Want to spray lacquer on it between coats if i can.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

You may wont to heat set the paint.with a heat gun that should do the trick.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Yep, you need heat. It HAS to be heat cured. If you try to put lacquer over it in between coats that are not fully cured, you're going to seal that water in and you'll have a nice crackled paint job the first time it gets warm in the tackle box and that water tries to push it's way out.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

If your paint is tacky that means it's not completely dry. You could also be putting it on too thick. I use very light coats, and never do more than two light coats before I let it dry. Then if I need more color I'll put on more light coats until I get the color I want. I mostly use the opaque or pearlized colors, so two coats is usually enough. If you are using the translucent colors you're of course going to need more if you're not trying to have your base coat color show through. 

Downriver is right with an exception. You don't have to heat cure the paint before you put a top coat on it...... but it does have to be completely dry before you do put it on, or as he said, the paint will crack. Heat curing makes the paint molecules bond with each other, and makes it washable. If you heat cure the paint you don't really have to coat it with a clear. You can actually wash the paint once it's been heat cured. But it's a dull finish. It's also not a real durable paint on it's own, so a top coat protects the paint and gives it a shine. It also gives it more depth. I made a box and rack system that has a heat bulb in the bottom for curing the spinner baits that I make, and the hard baits that I paint. If you're applying the Createx paints over metal, you definitely want to use a self etching primer or in my experience the paint won't adhere to the metal that well. I use a two part epoxy automotive primer. And honestly if I were you, I wouldn't use a lacquer top coat. I'd use a urethane clear coat. It's a lot more durable than lacquer and you get just as good shine and depth as you will with lacquer. I use a two part urethane automotive clear coat and it works great. I love the Createx paints because you can paint inside with them without gassing yourself out. I use paints called Auto Air, which is the name Createx gives their automotive colors. If you want to check out some wild color shifting paints look into their 4400 series of color shifting paints. They are very cool, especially on jerkbaits.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

I mentioned it has to be heat cured for durability reasons. You hit it right that it is water resistant when heat cured. From early experience I noticed that if it wasn't heat cured and your clear coat was broken from a tooth or whatever, the uncured Createx or Auto Air underneath it would soften from the water exposure and the clear would start to lift off the bait eventually. $10 hair dryer is the cheapest and easiest way to go. Gets the paint cured and minimal risk of melting or warping plastic lure bodies.


----------

